# Store what you eat - Break the Rule



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

We have all heard "Store what you eat" and I agree with the idea for the most part.... However - 

There are some items which you many not eat that you should consider stocking. Why?

Quick energy boost
Trade/barter
Add to other foods to stretch supplies

Oatmeal - many people will not eat cooked oatmeal by itself but added to hamburger it helps to stretch meat loaf, hamburgers, meatballs, bread, etc and it is filling
AND it really does not change the taste

Peanut butter - great source of protein and good barter item as used for cookies with oatmeal -no bake type (plus if the raiders are allergic to it you can rub it on your body):glee:

Canned tuna or other sea food... great protein, good trade item

Quinoa - I dislike this stuff but you can add it to things to make more


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

In a sense, you should try to store what you eat. After SHTF, you may not want to eat what you stomach is not use to (ie, bad rXn). However, you can only store certain foods for certain amounts of time.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

There is a lot of truth in both philosophies. I don't drink hot coffee that much, I prefer green tea in am. The other day I decided to have some coffee so I broke into my stores and fixed a pot. My stomach felt like a boiling cauldron of volcanic goop all damn day as I wasn't used to it. Could pose a problem in a HTF sitiation.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I agree with break the rule. I do not like canned tuna, but I know others love it so I store it....Same with other seafoods...I just can't stomach them unless I am very hungry.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sometimes in life you eat what you get. If you don't like it go hungry. Store what you can is more like it in many ways some foods are just easier and more practical to store.
Like getting that darn chicken ala king MRE 4 times in a row.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

trips-man said:


> In a sense, you should try to store what you eat. After SHTF, you may not want to eat what you stomach is not use to (ie, bad rXn). However, you can only store certain foods for certain amounts of time.


I agree you should store what you eat... but that is NOT the end all be ALL - I do not eat canned Tuna, nobody in my family eats it.... however I could if need be or I could trade it for something or give a can to a friend in need

MAY NOT eat... lol after SHTF - survivors will be eating lots of things they never had before... possum pie?

store certain food for certain time...yep.... but oatmeal will last forever (forever to me is now until I die - and I am 52..so 30 years yep..oatmeal will last 30 years)


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

In a true shtf, you want to provide a comfortable adjustment period for your family. They need to transition from eating what they like to eating what is practical.

If i can stock up on oatmeal as a meat extender, i think that is a very good idea. However, i have no intention to force this on them in the first 6months or what have you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I think children pose a whole 'nother challenge when it comes to food. That's why no children allowed at Slippy Lodge post SHTF. Plus they always have stuffy noses and touch things with their grimy hands. Just kidding:smug:

But seriously, children often have more allergies that they grow out of during teen age years. And they are very habitual eaters. I remember Son 2 when he was 5 years old, I think he ate an American Cheese Sandwich every day for a year. Just a slice of American Cheese and two pieces of bread. Kids are hilarious, nasty little creatures but hilarious! :joyous:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> In a true shtf, you want to provide a comfortable adjustment period for your family. They need to transition from eating what they like to eating what is practical.
> 
> If i can stock up on oatmeal as a meat extender, i think that is a very good idea. However, i have no intention to force this on them in the first 6months or what have you.


We are a kinder prepperforum / a gentler prepperforum and we are no longer allowed to make comments about the poster, only the post- so I am not going to call you a poopy head as I explain in nice and friendly terms WHY you are incorrect

in a HTF situation - Waiting 6 months to start conserving food may not be the best thing to do... next time you make meatloaf - add a little extra milk and 1/2 cup of quick oatmeal....do not tell the family..see what happens....it is not like you are giving them poison


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> do not tell the family..see what happens....it is not like you are giving them poison




There are some in my family that I would be tempted to poison should they show up at Slippy Lodge post SHTF. My theory is that everyone's family is made up of approximately 50-60% crazy people.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I think children pose a whole 'nother challenge when it comes to food. That's why no children allowed at Slippy Lodge post SHTF. Plus they always have stuffy noses and touch things with their grimy hands. Just kidding:smug:
> 
> But seriously, children often have more allergies that they grow out of during teen age years. And they are very habitual eaters. I remember Son 2 when he was 5 years old, I think he ate an American Cheese Sandwich every day for a year. Just a slice of American Cheese and two pieces of bread. Kids are hilarious, nasty little creatures but hilarious! :joyous:


Kleenex last for ever....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I think children pose a whole 'nother challenge when it comes to food. That's why no children allowed at Slippy Lodge post SHTF. Plus they always have stuffy noses and touch things with their grimy hands. Just kidding:smug:
> 
> But seriously, children often have more allergies that they grow out of during teen age years. And they are very habitual eaters. I remember Son 2 when he was 5 years old, I think he ate an American Cheese Sandwich every day for a year. Just a slice of American Cheese and two pieces of bread. Kids are hilarious, nasty little creatures but hilarious! :joyous:


 7 year old grand son I wonder some times if he ever stops eating. And when you make a peanut butter and jelly sandwich you better put peanut butter on one slice and jelly on the other then put them together don't even think of putting the jelly right on the peanut butter


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> 7 year old grand son I wonder some times if he ever stops eating. And when you make a peanut butter and jelly sandwich you better put peanut butter on one slice and jelly on the other then put them together don't even think of putting the jelly right on the peanut butter


and cut it in a triangle


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I had my son and wife participate in the menu selection for our 72 hr evac kit. When I suggested that we use it this weekend when we go camping, they both said no way. now wtf am I supposed to do if SHTF happens for real?:beaten:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tinkerhell said:


> I had my son and wife participate in the menu selection for our 72 hr evac kit. When I suggested that we use it this weekend when we go camping, they both said no way. now wtf am I supposed to do if SHTF happens for real?:beaten:


(Slippy puts on his white lab coat and hangs his Psycho Degree above his desk)

Your first mistake was made when you asked them to participate in the menu selection.

(Please pay the nurse when you leave)


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Slippy said:


> There are some in my family that I would be tempted to poison should they show up at Slippy Lodge post SHTF. My theory is that everyone's family is made up of approximately 50-60% crazy people.


Only 50 - 60% . . .?

Don't check my in-laws. Of course, I voluntarily joined, so not sure what that says about me?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

darsk20 said:


> Only 50 - 60% . . .?
> 
> Don't check my in-laws. Of course, I voluntarily joined, so not sure what that says about me?


darsk,

I was trying to be nice, Mrs Slippy and I just upgraded the CRAZY RATIO of our families to 75%!


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Slippy said:


> darsk,
> 
> I was trying to be nice, Mrs Slippy and I just upgraded the CRAZY RATIO of our families to 75%!


Bad darsk, bad. Now write 100 times "Do not tempt Slippy off the straight and narrow . . . "


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Sometimes in life you eat what you get. If you don't like it go hungry. Store what you can is more like it in many ways some foods are just easier and more practical to store.
> Like getting that darn chicken ala king MRE 4 times in a row.


I've never eaten MRE food, . . . but from your tone of voice, . . . it probably resembled getting to the C ration box late 4 times in a row, . . . only thing left is ham and lima beans.

To this day, . . . I DO NOT eat lima beans.............

But, . . . to join the conversation, yes, . . . store extra stuff, . . . tuna, rice, (don't know about that quinoa stuff), oatmeal, raisins, any dried fruit or veggies, jerky, or anything else that is cheap and has lots of protein or carbs.

Carbs and protein will be the two biggies we will need as there just will not be "3 hots and a cot" after SHTF.

I stop by Gordon Foods at least once a month, . . . and any big cans they have for $5 or so, . . . goes home with me. I'll probably have to eat a lot of baked beans, . . . but at least I'll be eating.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Martins just had a sale on refried beans 10 for $10... i have coupons for 50¢ that doubled to $1 so pick up 20 cans for $0.00.... 

I eat them but they are not my favorite....BUT come HTF event... yummie


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Most of our stores are geared for long term so we don't rotate through them. They are there in case we need them. Most are things that we don't normally eat but that we know how to prepare and have no problem eating. Some more perishable items like peanut butter and mayonnaise we do rotate through. 
Though we store canned goods we typically don't eat out of cans and try to eat fresh and local as much as possible. That doesn't really lend itself to long-term storage. We don't have time right now for canning local stuff.
Same with meats. We eat fresh or frozen local meats. Again, without canning ourselves, no great way to preserve for long-term. So we stock canned meats; fish, chicken, beef, pork. No problems with eating them at all, just not something we generally eat day to day but they have a great shelf life. Set and forget until we need them.


----------

